# Fly fishing guide on the Frio or Nueces...



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

I am looking for someone to guide 6 or 8 guys on a fly fishing trip around the Concan area in March / April. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Alvin Dedeaux....
www.alvindedeaux.com

Good guy can really put you on the fish and help in anyway you need


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*guides*

Alvin is good. Also, check out Marcus Rodriguez at Guides of Texas.


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Thanks guys. I will check them both.

I appreciate you taking the time to reply.

SD


----------

